# Whining



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey there guys, I hope everyones hunting season is going well and that your dogs are working great. I have a quick question about my dog, when we are in the field and birds are coming in he is fine, but during the boring parts of the day when there are no birds coming in he starts to whine as if to say i am bored. Do any of you guys have this problem with your dogs? Do you think having a mut hut for my pooch would help in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My older lab has always whined in anticipation when she sees birds. I don't think this is a problem as I do the same thing...


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my dog wont whine if I have her lay down.

i do it in the garage all the time, she never gets bored looking for upland, and I quit taking her waterfowl hunting as I dont go that often and it isnt worth the hassle, I can retrieve in a field


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I do not see the whining as a problem either, because when the birds are on the way in he is quiet and still. It just gets annoying hearing the whining when my buddy and are trying to talk. I am going to get a mut hut, he never whines when he is in his kennel and I think that this would help when in the field.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yepp, kinda like bored, wants to do something different, doesn't know why he has to stay there, can't he run around in the field, and partially a little cold and wet and muddy...

I pep my pup up by either letting him lay next to me and petting him, or throwin some corn around and letting him burn some energy off, warm up, stretch, and have fun! that seems to help pass time between flocks for every one...


----------

